# من قوة إلى قوة في الصلاة



## النهيسى (6 أغسطس 2011)

*من قوة إلى قوة في الصلاة

لماذا ومتى وكيف نصلي...
"ينبغي أن يُصلى كل حين ولايمل" (لو 1:18)

ليس هناك شيء أهم في الحياة المسيحية من أن نكون فاهمين ومستمرين في إمتياز الصلاة.. فالصلاة تعني الإتصال بالله والإتحاد به والشركة معه..
فهي ليست مجرد سؤال الله بعض الطلبات رغم أنها قد تشتمل على ذلك، ولكن الله كلمنا في (لوقا 1:18-8) ليظهر لنا أهمية الصلاة في حياتنا.. إنه لإمتياز أن نصلي وفي أصحاح 18 نرى البشير لوقا يعطينا بعض الأمثلة:
1) عدد 3 نقرأ عن أرملة مصلية (Widow)
2) عدد 11 نقرأ عن صلاة فريسي  (Pharisee)
3) عدد 13 نقرأ عن صلاة عشار (Publican)
4) عدد 18 نقرأ عن صلاة رئيس حاكم (Ruler)
5) عدد 38 نقرأ عن صلاة شحاذ (Beggar)

• لماذا ينبغي أن نصلي؟!!
إن هناك عدة طرق للإجابة على هذا السؤال فهي تعني أنه أمر إجباري على الرجال أن يصلوا.. فما هو الإحساس الذي يجعل الصلاة أمراً إجبارياً...
1. لأننا مديونيين لأنفسنا لنصلي:
ففي رحمة الله أعطينا فيه حياة وبالولادة الجديدة المعجزية صرنا جزءاً من طبيعة الله..
(2بط 4:1) "اللذين بهما قد وهب لنا المواعيد العظمى والثمينة لكي تصيروا شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية هاربين من الفساد الذي في العالم بالشهوة".. وهذه الحياة تثبت وتحفظ عندما نستمر مصلين. فكلما كنا مصلين عرفنا ماذا يريد الرب منا أن نكون. فكلما كنا مصلين عرفنا سر القوة للنصرة على الخطية وقوى الشر التي للأعداء.  وكلما كنا مصلين كمسيحيين يخدمون لقدرنا ما يجب أن يكون.. فنحن مديونون لأنفسنا بالصلاة وإلا ليس بالسهولة أن نكون كما يريدنا الله كمسيحيين نريد ذلك.
2. لأننا مديونيين للآخرين بالصلاة:
إنه من الأمور العظيمة أن ندرك أنه لابد من الصلاة لأجل الآخرين وهي خدمة عظيمة لو أدركناها لحزنا كثيراً على عدم ممارستها.
(1صم 23:12) "أخطئ إلى الله وأكف عن الصلاة لأجلكم"
فكم من القلوب الخاطئة والحزينة والمكسورة والتعسة والتي تعاني حولنا بل وكم نحتاج إلى الصلاة من أجل هؤلاء من نريدهم أن يخلصون من أصدقاؤنا وأحباؤنا.
3. لأننا مديونيين للرب أن نصلي:
ففي كلمة الله المباركة أعطانا الله العديد من الوعود إسمها "المواعيد العظمى والثمينة" وكل هذه المواعيد تجعلنا نثق فيه إذ أنه قادر أن يعطينا كل مانريد في الحياة والخدمة.
(يو 13:14) "ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك أفعله ليتمجد الآب بالإبن.. إن سألتم شيئاً بإسمي فاني افعله".. والبنك السماوي مليء: (في 19:4) "فيملأ إلهي كل إحتياجكم بحسب غناه في المجد في المسيح يسوع".
فنحن مديونيين للرب بالصلاة حتى يتمم ماوعد به بصرف كل هذه الشيكات.

• متى ينبغي أن نصلي..؟!!
الجواب هو: كل حين.. في كل الأوقات، وفي كل الظروف.. وأنظر كيف جعلها الرسول بولس في (أفسس 18:6) "مصلين بكل صلاة وطلبة كل وقت في الروح وساهرين لهذا بعينه بكل مواظبة وطلبة لأجل جميع القديسين".
(1تس 13:5) "صلوا بلا إنقطاع"
ولكن هناك بعض الأوقات الواجب فيها الصلاة وهي:
1. وقت منتظم وثابت:
فنحن نصنع أشياء كثيرة يوم بيوم كعادة وبالطبيعة مثل: تنظيف الأسنان، أخذ وجبات الإفطار والغذاء، الذهاب إلى العمل... إلخ.  ولذلك يجب علينا أن نضع قبل كل ذلك في حياتنا عادة الصلاة.
(مز 17:55) "مساء وصباحاً ظهراً أشكو وأنوح فيسمع صوتي"
(دا 10:6) "فجثا على ركبتيه ثلاث مرات في اليوم وصلى وحمد قدام إلهه كما كان يفعل قبل ذلك"
2. عندما يحث الروح القدس قلوبنا
هل إختبرت ذلك....؟!!

دكتور







​​*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 أغسطس 2011)

*المسيح رجل الصلاة
(لو31:22-46)

يخبرنا الرسول بطرس أن الرب هو مثالنا (1بط21:2) ليس فقط في أمر الآلام ولكن في كل أمر ما أرانا هو أي توابع له ينبغي أن يفشي وعليه نحن لانريد ان نفقد إلهنا وربنا كمثال لنا في الصلاة.
والأناجيل تحدثنا عن المسيح، وكل إنجيل له هدف، إلا ان هناك في إنجيل لوقا سبعة مواقف للصلاة يخبرنا هنا عنها لوقا:

1. عند  المكان  الذي  إعتمد  فيه  المسيح  وظهر الروح  القدس  من أجل الخدمة العمومية:
(لو 21:23-22) "ولما إعتمد جميع الشعب إعتمد يسوع أيضاً وإذ كان يصلي إنفتحت السماء ونزل عليه الروح القدس بهيئة جسمية مثل حمامة وكان الصوت من السماء قائلاً أنت هو إبني الحبيب الذي به سررت"
يحدثنا لوقا فقط عن إعتماد يسوع وعن صلاة المسيح والتي أثناءها إستقر الروح القدس ليظهره وليبدأ خدمته.
(لو18:4) "روح الرب عليَّ لأنه مسحني لأبشر المساكين أرسلني لأشفي المنكسري القلوب لأنادي للمأسورين بالإطلاق وللعمي بالبصر وأرسل المنسحقين في الحرية"
(أع 38:10) "يسوع الذي من الناصرة كيف مسحه الله بالروح القدس والقوة الذي جال يصنع خيراً ويشفي جميع المتسلط عليهم إبليس لأن الله كان معه"
فكيف يقدر الرب يسوع المسيح أن يخدم دون أن يلبس قوة من الأعالي (أع 38:24) ونحن كذلك لانستطيع أن نقوم بأي عمل من أعمال الله وللرب دون أن نأخذ القوة الكافية (أع 8:1) بل والفشل الذريع الذي يلصق بخدمتنا يرجع إلى أننا نعمل بدون القوة المعضدة التي للروح القدس. بل ونقوم بخدمتنا بقوة جسدية وليس بعمل روحي. فيكف ستأتي المسحة السماوية على خدمتنا بدون الصلاة؟!
(لو13:11) "يعطي الروح القدس للذين يسألونه"
(أع 13:1-14) "ولما دخلوا صعدوا إلى العلية التي كانوا يقيمون فيها بطرس.... هؤلاء كلهم كانوا يواظبون بنفس واحدة على الصلاة والطلبة مع النساء ومريم أم يسوع ومع أخوته"
(أع 4:2) "وإمتلأ الجميع من الروح القدس وابتدأوا يتكلمون بألسنة"
ونحن لانستطيع أن نتمم عمل الله بدون قوة الروح القدس ولانستطيع أن نتمتع بالروح القدس وقوته بدون أن يكون لنا مكان للصلاة فيها يحتوينا الروح القدس.

2. الرب يسوع يصلي بعد هذا الوقت الذي فيه أعلن خدمته:
(لو 15:5-17) "واما هو فكان يعتزل في البراري ويصلي"
لقد صلى قبل ذلك لكن الأهم هو أنه يصلي بعد ذلك، وهنا تظهر ثلاثة أسباب لماذا كان المسيح يصلي قبل الخدمة:
1) لكثرة إحتكاكه بالطبيعة البشرية الخاطئة.
2) لأجل القوة المؤثرة التي كانت تخرج منه.
3) لخطورة وإنزعاج البشر حوله.
وإن كان واحد من محاولات الشيطان هي أنه عند كل خدمة ناجحة يريد أن يقدم تهنئة بشرية للخادم ليسقطه فكم نحتاج بعد كل خدمة أن نصرف وقتاً في الصلاة حتى تفوت الفرصة على العدو في عمل ذلك.

3. الرب يسوع يصلي قبل أن يأخذ قرار عظيم:
(لو12:6-13) في هذه الحالة هو الآن يريد أن يختار ويدعوا تلاميذه ولكن قبل ذلك قضى الليل كله في الصلاة.. ونحن في كل يوم نكون أمام أمور نأخذ فيها قرارات عظيمة.. فهل نصلي؟!
قرارات في البيت – قرارات في العمل – فلوس، أجازات، مؤتمرات... فنحن نستطيع أن نصنع قرارات صائبة وعظيمة إذا قضينا وقتاً طويلاً في عرش النعمة. ولاحظ ماقاله الرسول في فيلبي:
(في 6:4) "في كل شئ بالصلاة والدعاء مع الشكر.."
(أف 18:6) "مصلين بكل صلاة وطلبة"... فهل نحن نفعل ذلك؟!

4. الرب يسوع يصلي ليعطي الله لتلاميذه الفهم الروحي:
(لو 18:9-20) كان التلاميذ بطيئي الفهم للحق، وكان الرب يسوع مشغولاً أن يفتح الرب عليهم ليفهموا الحق ويكونوا مقدرين لكلمة الحياة وكذلك فعل الرسول بولس نفس الشئ عندما صلى لأجل المؤمنين.
(أف 18:1) "مستنيرة عيون أذهانكم لتعلموا ماهو رجاء دعوته"
(كو 9:1) "لم نزل مصلين وطالبن لأجلكم أن تمتلئوا من معرفة مشيئته في كل حكمة وفهم روحي لتسلكوا كما يحق للرب."  وعند ذلك نستطيع أن نقدر كلمة الله.
ونحن بالطبيعة لانملك بصيرة روحية..
(1كو14:2) "الإنسان الطبيعي لايفهم مالروح الله"
والسؤال هل قبل الدراسة والوعظ نصلي ونطلب من الرب أن نقمع أذهاننا لنفهم ليس نحن فقط ولكن للآخرين أيضاً.
(مز 18:119) "اكشف عن عيني فأرى عجائب من شريعتك"

5. الرب يسوع وهو يصلي تتغير هيئته:
(لو 28:6-29) "وصعد إلى الجبل ليصلي وفيما هو يصلي صارت هيئة وجهه متغيرة ولباسه مبيضاً لامعاً" ونحن أيضاً عندما نصلي يحدث معنا نفس الأمر.
(2كو 18:3) "ونحن جميعاً ناظرين مجد الرب بوجه مكشوف كما في مرآة نتغير إلى تلك الصورة عينها من مجد إلى مجد كما من الرب الروح."  وهناك العديد من الإضطرابات التي تواجهنا في هذه الأيام وواحد من أعظم الطرق لنقابل هذه الأمور هو أن نصلي فتتغير وجهتنا.
ونكون كموسى في:
(خر 29:34) "وكان لما نزل موسى من جبل سينا ولوحا الشهادة في يد موسى عند نزوله من الجبل أن موسى لم يعلم أن جلد وجهه صار يلمع في كلامه معه... فخافوا أن يقتربوا إليه"
كذلك إسطفانوس:
(أع 15:6) "فشخص إليه جميع الجالسين في المجمع ورأوا وجهه كأنه وجه ملاك"
(مز 5:34) "نظروا إليه استناروا ووجوههم لم تخجل" أو عندما نظروا إليه أصبحوا مضيئين.

6. الرب يسوع يصلي ليسحبنا نصلي:
(لو 1:11) صلى المسيح وطلب الصلاة، وكانت النتيجة أن التلاميذ قالوا له علمنا كيف نصلي فان أعظم التأثير يأتي من الصلاة.

7. الرب يسوع في مكان الصلاة يخضع إرادته:
(لو 41:22-42) بالطبع إن إرادة المسيح لاتخضع لشئ بل هو يخضع كل الأشياء تحته لكن في مكان الصلاة كان يخضع إرادته لله ويقدم مشيئته وهو يعلم أنه أبوه السماوي المحب.  لذلك أخضع إرادته له.
(أع 14:21) "ولما لم يقنع (بولس) سكتا قائلين لتكن مشئية الرب"
هل تستطيع أن تقول ذلك من القلب وبعمق...؟!



وهكذا من خلال صلوات الرب يسوع المسيح في لوقا وحديثه
نرجو أن يكون الأمر دافع للصلاة
والخضوع لإرادة الله....  آمين

**



*​​


----------



## النهيسى (6 أغسطس 2011)

*خطية عدم الصلاة

"وأما انا فحاشا لي أن أخطئ إلى الرب فأكف عن الصلاة من أجلكم بل أعلمكم الطريق الصالح المستقيم"  (1صم 23:12)

هل تعتقد أن عدم الصلاة خطية؟!!  فإننا لانقول الآن الصلاة أكثر أو أن حياتنا ضعيفة ولكن في الواقع نحن نخطئ حينما لانصلي.. إسأل نفسك هذا السؤال كم ياترى تكون صلاتي؟!  أو كم أصلي قليلاً؟!!  ودعنا الآن نرى لماذا يكون عدم الصلاة خطية..  وضد من نخطئ عندما لانصلي..

' لماذا نخطئ عندما لانصلي؟!  لماذا عدم الصلاة خطية؟
1. لأن الكتاب المقدس قال عليها أنها خطية:
   (1صم23:12)..  فالوحي المقدس كلمة الله تقول ذلك.
2. لأنه من الصلاح أن نصلي:
   1) (لو1:18)  "ينبغي أن يصلى كل كين ولايمل"
   2) (1تس17:5) "صلوا بلا إنقطاع"
   3) (أف 18:6) "مصلين بكل صلاة وطلبة كل وقت في الروح ساهرين لهذا بعينه"
فإن كان من الصلاح أن نصلي فإنه من الخطأ أن لا نصلي:
(يع 17:4) "فمن يعرف أن يعمل حسناً ولايعمل فذاك خطية له"
وهناك نوعان من الشر:  الإهمال والتكليف.. وخطية عدم الصلاة من الإهمال والسهو.
3. إنها خطية لأنها عار وتقصير أن لانصلي لله:
   1) (رو 23:14) "وكل ما ليس من الإيمان فهو خطية". فهي عدم إيمان بالله.
   2) (عب 6:11) "ولكن بدون إيمان لايمكن إرضاؤه لأنه يجب أن الذي يأتي إلى الله يؤمن بأنه موجود ويجازي الذين يطلبونه". فكم يكون العار للآب إن كان لديه ابن لايثق فيه.
   3) (عب12:12) "ناظرين إلى رئيس الإيمان ومكمله يسوع"
4. إنها خطية لأن هناك تشجيعات كثيرة أعطيت لنا للصلاة:
من خلال الكتاب المقدس نرى كثير من التشجيعات للصلاة: وعود وأمثلة لرجال ونساء من صلوا واستجاب الله لهم.  وفوق كل ذلك نحن نملك دافع كبير للصلاة:
(رو 26:8) "الروح أيضاً يعين ضعفاتنا لأننا لسنا نعلم مانصلي لأجله كما ينبغي ولكن الروح نفسه يشفع فينا بأنات لاينطق بها.."  وإن كان لنا كل هذه المشجعات ولانصلي فنحن نخطئ.
5. إنها خطية لأن كل هذه الصلوات يمكن أن تتم وتنجز:
لو مررت في الكتاب المقدس سوف تلاحظ أن هناك العديد جدأ من الصلوات التي أنجزها الله من كل نوع ومن كل إتجاه ولأن الصلاة يمكن إتمامها وإنجازها ولانصلي فإن ذاك خطية لنا.. وعندما لانصلي فنحن نحرم العالم والكنائس وحتى أنفسنا من كثير من البركات.
6. إنها خطية لأن عدم الصلاة يجعل الباب مفتوح لكل الخطايا الأخرى:
(مت 13:6) "ولاتدخلنا في تجربة"
(مت 41:26) "اسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا في تجربة"
(لو 40:22) "قال لهم صلوا لكي لاتدخلوا في تجربة"
وقال يوحنا بنيان: "الصلاة تطهر من الخطية والخطية تدخل للإنسان لتحرمه من الصلاة".. وقال آخر: "عدم الصلاة يمشي جنباً إلى جنب مع الإرتداد".
إن أعظم خطايانا وأصغرها مسئولين عن عدم الصلاة.. وعدم الصلاة هو الباب المفتوح لكل الشرور.
7. إنها خطية لأنه ببساطة شديدة هي وراء ضعفنا الروحي وعدم قدرتنا على الدفاع:
فلماذا الضعف والفقر الروحي عدم الفاعلية في حياتنا وفي خدمتنا؟!  لماذا الكنيسة فقدت قوتها؟ والوعظ ينجز القليل؟ وكثرة النشاط تأتي بتأثير قليل!
أليس لأن رجال الله يهملون الشيء العظيم ألا وهو الصلاة..!

' ضد من نخطئ عندما لنصلي..؟!!
1. نخطئ إلى الله:
(1صم23:12) نعم فكل خطية هي موجهه ضد الله...
(مز 4:51) "إليك وحدك أخطأت والشر قدام عينيك صنعت"
(لو 21:15) "أخطأت إلى السماء وقدامك"
فهي ضد الله لأنها تمنعه من أن يتمم عمله أو يصنع عمله بكل قوة..  فإن هناك أمور تصنع بالصلاة وبدون صلاة لايمكن أتممها.


2. نخطئ أيضاً ضد الآخرين:
(1صم 23:12) فاننا نحيا وسط عالم مكسور بل وينزف روحياً وبالصلاة نستطيع أن نصحح ونشفي بالطبيب العظيم هؤلاء المجروحين.
3. نخطئ نحو أنفسنا:
نحن محقين عندما نقول أن الصلاة قادرة على تغيير الأشياء ولكن نكون على حق أكثر عندما نقول أن الصلاة تغير المصلي أيضاً. فهو فعل مضاد لنا منعكس علينا بالبركات...

' ماهو واجبنا...؟!!
1. لنعترف بأمانة:
لنعترف بأمانة وصراحة أمام الله أننا أسقطناه من حساباتنا وصلواتنا ولم نكن أمناء في نشاط الصلاة بكنائسنا..
2. لنأخذ قراراً حاسماً:
ليكن لنا قرار حاسم شخصي "وأما من جهتي" دعنا بإتضاع نعترف أننا كسالى وغير مبالين.. غير مصلين.  وليتنا نتأوه في حضرة الرب وبنعمته نصبح رجال صلاة ونساء صلاة.


بعض الإقتراحات:
1. ليكن لك وقت منظم يومي للصلاة.
2. إبدأ الصلاة بقراءة جزء من الكتاب المقدس.
3. صلي لأجل.. ومن خلال المشاكل اليومية لترفع.
4. لا تكن شكلي في أمر الصلاة.
5. إدرس كل ماقاله الكتاب المقدس عن الصلاة مثل: إبراهيم – صموئيل – دانيال – نحميا
6. إبدأ في عمل نوتة للصلاة.
7. إستمر بإستمرار.





​​*


----------



## النهيسى (6 أغسطس 2011)

*"مصلين بكل صلاة..."  (أف 18:6)
الإحتمالات الغير محدودة للصلاة

مع يسوع في مدرسة الصلاة.. وفي الكتاب سوف نرى كيف أن قدرة الصلاة غير محدودة مما سيقودنا فيه الروح القدس إلى حياة الصلاة وقبل أن نبدأ في دراسة هذه الأمور دعنا نقول هذه الصلاة..
• (لو 1:11) "يارب علمنا أن نصلي.."
وعندما تستجاب هذه الصلاة فإن شيئاً ما سيحدث لمجد الله وبركة الآخرين ورفعة حياتنا نحن أيضاً.
إنه من أعظم وأمجد الوعود للصلاة في كلمة الله هو ماجاء في...
• (أر 3:33) "أدعني فأجيبك وأخبرك بعظائم وعوائص لم تعرفها"
وهذا العدد يظهر لنا كم هي إرادة الله وإنتظاره للمؤمنين الذين يأتون إليه في تواضع ويجعلونه يعرف إحتياجهم ويعرضونه أمامه... وفي هذا الوعد يريد الرب أن يقول لنا ماقاله في:
(مز 10:81) "أنا الرب إلهك الذي أصعدك من أرض مصر أفغر فاك فأملأه"
فكم نسأل الرب نحن دائماً فقط من أجل الأمور الصغيرة مع أنه هو يريدنا في كل وقت ويدعونا لنسأل منه الكثير والكثير جداً.

وهناك جانبان لكن صلاة:

1. جانب إنساني ( السائل)
2. جانب إلهي (المجيب)


ومن هنا نلاحظ أن الصلاة حالة فيها طلب وعطاء أو أخذ وهذا واضح في:
• (مت 19:18) "وأقول لكم ايضاً ان إتفق إثنان منكم على الأرض في شئ ما (في أي شئ) يطلبانه فإنه يكون لهما من قبل أبي"
• (يع 2:4) "تشتهون ولستم تمتلكون.. وتحاربون ولستم تمتلكون لآنكم لاتطلبون"


1. الجانب الإنساني للصلاة:
هل هو مكون من عملية معقدة وصعبة؟ وهل هناك معضلية لابد أن نتعلمها وهل هي عمل متداخل في بعضه للدرجة التي يصعب علينا فيها الصلاة؟!!  بالتأكيد لا..
فإن الجانب الإنساني لايتعدى أن يكون إلا كلمة واحدة (أدعني) فالصلاة هي دعاء لله.. الإبن للآب والمخلوق للخالق دعاء.
وهناك ثلاث كلمات ترينا ثلاثة أشياء هامة:
1) منبع الصلاة..  كيف تبدأ الصلاة.. فهل الصلاة تنبع من المصلي؟!!  لا.. فهي تنبع من الله.
فالله يأخذ عامل المبادئة والإنسان قناة تظهر هذه المناداة عن طريق الروح القدس.
(رو 26:8)  "وكذلك الروح أيضاً يعين ضعفاتنا لأننا لسنا نعلم مانصلي لأجله كما ينبغي ولكن الروح نفسه يشفع فينا بأنات لاينطق بها"
(يع 16:5)  "طلبة البار تقتدر كثيراً في فعلها"  وهي في الأصل "الروح في البار المصلي مقتدرة للكثير" و "روح الإقتدار في الصلاة للبار تصنع الكثير".
2) بساطة الصلاة..  أيوجد شئ أبسط من الدعاء (أدعني)
(تك 26:4) "حينئذ أبتدي أن يدعى باسم الرب"
(2صم 4:22) "أدعو الرب الحميد فأتخلص من أعدائي"
(1أخ 10:4) "ودعا يعبيص إله إسرائيل قائلاً ليتك تباركني"
(أيوب 4:12) "دعا الله فاستجابه"
(أش 6:55) "أطلبوا الرب مادام يوجد أدعوه وهو قريب"
(يونان 6:1) "قم أصرخ إلى إلهك عسى أن يفتكر الإله فينا فلا نهلك"
3) مجال الصلاة.. إلى أي مدى يصلى؟!! وماهي حدودها؟!
وللإجابة على هذه الأسئلة...
 أي شخص يستطيع أن يصلي..
(رو 12:10-14) "لأنه لافرق بين اليهودي واليوناني لأن رباً واحداً للجميع غنياً لجميع الذين  يدعون به لأن كل من يدعو باسم الرب يخلص"
 أي شخص يستطيع أن يطلب أي شئ..
(مر 24:11) "لذلك أقول لكم كل ماتطلبونه حينما تصلون فآمنوا أن تنالوه فيكون لكم"
 أي شخص يستطيع أن يطلب في أي مكان..
(مت 19:18-20) "اذا اتفق منكم اثنان.. وحيثما يجتمع اثنان او ثلاثة باسمي.. اكون وسطهم"
 أي شخص يستطيع أن يطلب في أي وقت..
(مز 17:55) "مساء وصباحاً وظهراً أشكو وأنوح فيسمع صوتي.."
(دا 10:6) "فجثا على ركبتيه ثلاث مرات في اليوم وصلى"
(1تس 17:5) "صلوا بلا إنقطاع"

هذا هو الجانب الإنساني فهل نقوم به نحن؟!! هل نصلي أم لا...؟!!

2. الجانب الإلهي للصلاة (الجانب المُجيب للصلاة):
حينما يستجيب الإنسان لدعوة الله للدعاء والصلاة لابد أن يكون هناك جانب ألهي يستجيب..
وليس من الممكن أن يكون هناك سؤال بدون جواب من الله، فالله يقول "انت تدعو وانا بكل تاكيد استجيب".
وياترى ماهو نوع الإجابة التي يعطيها الله:
1) الإجابة مؤكدة محققة
ضمان الله للإستجابة هو "وأنا استجيب" إنه شئ مؤكد وعندما نصلي مؤمنين فإن الإجابة تأتي بالتأكيد كما يلي:
1. إجابة مباشرة... إجابة كتلك التي تحدث في البنك عندما نذهب لسحب مال فقبل أن نترك البنك نكون قد أخذنا النقود.
(اش 24:65) "ويكون أني قبلما يدعون أنا اجيب وفيما هم يتكلمون بعد أنا أسمع"
2. إجابة مختلفة... تأتي الإستجابة على خلاف التوقع
(2كو 7:12-9) تضرعت ثلاث مرات أن يفارقني.. تكفيك نعمتى لأن قوتي في الضعف تكمل"
3. إجابة متأخرة.. كم يغلب على صلواتنا الإستعجال وتكون الإجابة ببساطة إنتظر سأستجيب ولكن في وقتي أنا.
(حب 3:2) "ان توانت فانتظرها لأنها ستأتي إتياناً ولاتتأخر"
4. إجابة بالرفض.. في بعض الإحيان يقول الله لا!
(1مل 4:19) "ايليا يطلب الموت لنفسه من تحت الرتمة والله بقول لا"
إنه من الأفضل أن يسمع ولايستجيب.. "أدعني فأجيبك" فالأجابة مؤكدة
2) الإجابة شخصية بالله.. (أنا أجيبك)
فالأمر ليس عطايا الله، بل هو بشخصيته وذاته يرافقنا ويعرفنا ونلاحظ في (2كو 7:12-9) أن الرب بذاته يهتم بالأمر ويعطي إعلان واضح يقول إن النعمة كافية وهنا بولس يأخذ إجابة رائعة أفضل بكثير من لو أن الله رفع هذه الشوكة عنه.. وكما كانت الإجابة شخصية من الله لبولس هكذا بالنسبة لنا..
3) إجابة واضحة.. (وأخبرك وأجيبك)
(مت 6:6) "فأبوك الذي يرى في الخفاء يجازيك علانية".
ففي عرش النعمة يعطي الله إجابة واضحة للدرجة التي نقول فيها أن هذه هي إستجابة صلاتي.
4) الأجابة قوية..  (عظائم وعوائص) great & mighty
أشياء يقول عنها البشر أنها مستحيلة يصنعها الله لأولاده.. وكم يحوي الكتاب لأمثلة وتطبيقات كثيرة عن إستجابة الأمور المستحيلة.
(يش 12:10-14) "حينئذ كلم يشوع الرب.. ياشمس دومي على جبعون وياقمر على وادي إيلون فدامت الشمس ووقف القمر حتى انتقم الشعب من أعدائه"
(1صم 10:1-11) "وهي مُرة النفس فصلت إلى الرب وبكت بكاء ونذرت نذراً.. وكان في مدار السنة أن حنة حبلت وولدت ابناً وسمته صموئيل قائلة لأني من الرب سألته".
(1مل 1:17) "لايكون طل ولامطر في هذه السنين إلا عند قولي"
(يع 16:5) "صلى إيليا تحت الآلام.. ثلاث سنين ستة أشهر..."
(2مل 32:4-36) "ودخل اليشع البيت وإذا بالصبي ميت ومضطجع على سريره وصلى إلى الرب. أحملي ابنك حي"
(دا 28:2) "لكن يوجد إله في السموات كاشف الأسرار.. حلمك هذا..."
(أع 5:12-18) "بطرس يخرج من السجن"
وهي كلها براهين تاريخية من كلمة الله على قوته وقدرته على عمل المستحيل من خلال الصلاة.
5) إجابة قادرة تُعرف..  (لم تعرفها)
إجابة الله لنا دائماً فوق طلباتنا.. والإجابة التي هي الآن أفضل وأكثر من الإجابة التي سبقتها لنا.  فهو يجيب بما يغطي الإحتياج وأكثر.
(أف 20:3) "والقادر أن يفعل فوق كل شئ أكثر جداً مما نطلب أو نفتكر بحسب القوة التي تعمل فينا له المجد في الكنيسة في المسيح يسوع..


**



*​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 أغسطس 2011)

*إنه من الأمور العظيمة أن ندرك أنه لابد من الصلاة لأجل الآخرين وهي خدمة عظيمة لو أدركناها لحزنا كثيراً على عدم ممارستها.
فعلا الصلاه هى الجسر الممتد بيننا وبين الهنا ليتنا لا نقطعه أو نهمله *


----------



## النهيسى (19 أغسطس 2011)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *إنه من الأمور العظيمة أن ندرك أنه لابد من الصلاة لأجل الآخرين وهي خدمة عظيمة لو أدركناها لحزنا كثيراً على عدم ممارستها.
> فعلا الصلاه هى الجسر الممتد بيننا وبين الهنا ليتنا لا نقطعه أو نهمله *


أمين
شكرا أختى الغاليه دونا
ربنا يباركك





​


----------



## angil sky (28 أغسطس 2011)

* "ومهما سألتم باسمي فذلك أفعله ليتمجد الآب بالإبن.. إن سألتم شيئاً بإسمي فاني افعله".**(يو 13:14)


الرب يباركك
موضوع رااااائع
*​


----------

